# Built Tiger and Profiles tv tropes pages started



## drafan5 (Aug 9, 2010)

I started pages for Built Tiger and Profiles on tv tropes.com.

My knowledge of tropes is limited so I would like people to contribute on those pages

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Profiles

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BuiltTiger


----------



## Smelge (Aug 10, 2010)

So you started pages for shit nobody has ever heard of, or would ever want to?

Good job there.


----------



## drafan5 (Aug 12, 2010)

profiles is a comic on furaffinity

Furaffinity.net/user/profiles

Built Tiger is a Yaoi doujin, and pretty hot to.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 12, 2010)

Good for them.

But the point still stands. One of them doesn't even have it's own site, so why should it be put on TvTropes which is for stuff people have actually heard of. Which leads nicely into the second "comic" which no-one has heard of.

Just because they have around 5 readers between them, doesn't make them eligible for articles. And by adding crap like that, you're doing the standard "furries pissing everyone off" tactic that annoys people on dozens of other sites. People do not need to know about your gay porn or fetishes. Keep them to yourself. If they get popular, then make articles, but they are not, so don't.

Seriously. You put them under "notable furry webcomics". They are not notable, apart from notable for what to avoid.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 22, 2010)

Considering that TvTropes have entries for random furry comics no one cares of, it's fine to put them.

Also, Built Tiger is pretty popular to bara people.


----------



## drafan5 (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't do that.

I have no idea how to put indexes on the site:

Also, made one about the dating sim: Morenatsu

link: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Morenatsu


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

What the fuck is any of this?!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 23, 2010)

Already added some tropes.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 23, 2010)

Built Tiger has it's following on Furchan... Never heard of the other one though...


----------

